# Felixstowe Ferry Meet 16th September



## Tiger (Jul 28, 2011)

An excellent opportunity to play the 5th oldest golf course in England. Opened in 1880 Felixstowe Ferry Golf Club presents a tough and enjoyable links challenge on the Suffolk coast. It was recently voted one of the top 200 courses in the UK by Golf World, seriously GM you should show it some love 

This event is being sponsored by <a href="www.caterhireipswich.co.uk" target="_blank">Caterhire</a> who provide catering services and equipment hire across East Anglia. If you are organising any catering through work or personal use it would be great if you could at least give them the opportunity to pitch for the business.

Initially this offer will be open to an additional 9 golfers but if there is sufficient demand I will look at rejigging pricing to accommodate more. Based on a total of 10 golfers (me included) the price for the day is Â£20. Expected tee time is 11am though I may be able to get us on a little earlier.

For that you will receive

- coffee & bacon roll on arrival
- 18 holes on the Martello course
- fish & chips after the round
- and prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, nearest pin and longest drive

Operating on a first come first served basis with the following provisionally included:

Tiger, rob2, SwingSlow, sJoe


----------



## rosecott (Jul 28, 2011)

Would love to but Google maps tells me it's 184 miles to get there. Got anything closer to England?


----------



## jammydodger (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry Tiger , i'd love to come but i'm in between night shifts that Friday. I should be playing their open at the end of August though so at least I get to play it this year.


----------



## rob2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Confirmation should defo be in. 

Large cod for me please  

Rob


----------



## SwingSlow (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm confirmed.


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 29, 2011)

Wahey! I'm in!!!

CK


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

Wahey! I'm in!!!

CK
		
Click to expand...

Happy days. How about Les? BTW if he's struggling to login tell him to erase all cookies, cache and history. That might help. Although judging by what you've said about his computer knowledge he'll respond by eating the contents of the biscuit jar, emptying his wallet and ripping up a whole volume of the Encyclopedia Brittanica!!


----------



## CallawayKid (Jul 29, 2011)

Wahey! I'm in!!!

CK
		
Click to expand...

Happy days. How about Les? BTW if he's struggling to login tell him to erase all cookies, cache and history. That might help. Although judging by what you've said about his computer knowledge he'll respond by eating the contents of the biscuit jar, emptying his wallet and ripping up a whole volume of the Encyclopedia Brittanica!! 

Click to expand...

Oh man I am laughing so loud now reading that!!! I'll check with him...

CK


----------



## sJoe (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice one Tiger I'll be there. Look forward to meeting everyone again .


----------



## sJoe (Jul 29, 2011)

Confirmation should defo be in. 

Large cod for me please  

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Too true..Famous Cod and Chips..Just the best...


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 29, 2011)

can anyone join in?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

can anyone join in?
		
Click to expand...

Of course they can  You would be more than welcome. Do you fancy it then?


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 29, 2011)

how soon do you need a definate answer? My plan is to drive down Thursday and visit Ipswich Speedway before getting to a B&B for the night. Need to check holiday allocation at work before I can commit.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll mark you down as a provisional yes and you can confirm next week.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2011)

So confirmed are:
Tiger
rob2
SwingSlow
sJoe 
CallawayKid

Possible:
full_throttle
viscount17
pontius69

And the vouchers have been found! Turns out they weren't in as safe a place as originally perceived. They were merely secure


----------



## CallawayKid (Aug 1, 2011)

Bugger!

First day back and had a show thrown at me for that week now...I'll see if I am really needed for the Friday. If I can get off I will mate.

Put me to the maybe list now Tiger.... 

CK


----------



## Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Bugger!

First day back and had a show thrown at me for that week now...I'll see if I am really needed for the Friday. If I can get off I will mate.

Put me to the maybe list now Tiger.... 

CK
		
Click to expand...

Ok buddy. Fingers crossed you'll still be free. T


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 1, 2011)

now definite, I'm in


----------



## rosecott (Aug 1, 2011)

now definite, I'm in
		
Click to expand...

Still pondering - were they, as suggested, your trousers at Breadsall? I need to know.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 2, 2011)

holiday form handed in at work, should get a yes or no answer tonight. It had better be yes  

already tasting the fish and chips


----------



## Tiger (Aug 2, 2011)

now definite, I'm in
		
Click to expand...

Still pondering - were they, as suggested, your trousers at Breadsall? I need to know.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they were. There can be only one


----------



## Tiger (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok updated info guys:

attending are:
Tiger
rob2
SwingSlow
sJoe
full_throttle
viscount17

Possibles:
CallawayKid
pontius69

At Â£20 this is a real bargain as just playing 18 holes at Felixstowe will set you back Â£40. Capping figures at 10 so if you are interested please come along and join the fun.

T


----------



## Tiger (Aug 6, 2011)

CK any news yet? Are you able to play?

Chaps if no-one else joins us would you like me to rejig format and play the 9 hole Kingsfleet course in the morning and Martello in the afternoon.  We'd just have prizes for AM and PM winner. Could probably manage that for an additional Â£2 per head but need to confirm with the club.

What do you think?


----------



## SwingSlow (Aug 7, 2011)

Do want me to see if I can round up a non-forum friend?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 7, 2011)

Do want me to see if I can round up a non-forum friend?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that would be good and we can then encourage them to join thus wonderful forum


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 7, 2011)

happy to play two rounds, but go with whichever option suits you.


----------



## sJoe (Aug 7, 2011)

Fine by me Tiger..The Kingsfleet is a good 9 holes..would make a nice day of it..


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 7, 2011)

gutted, cancelled a days leave as no entitlement left till april only to find I can book this day off!!!! fecking hate my employer at times, in fact all the time


----------



## CallawayKid (Aug 7, 2011)

Should get the nod tomorrow hopefully...

CK


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 7, 2011)

gutted, cancelled a days leave as no entitlement left till april only to find I can book this day off!!!! fecking hate my employer at times, in fact all the time 

Click to expand...

surely it's not too late to get in. maybe i can beat you this time


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 7, 2011)

gonna speak to my boss tomoz, you wont beat me cos I am now awesome


----------



## Tiger (Aug 8, 2011)

Not too late G1BBO  judging by your last post have you morphed into Kung Fu panda?


----------



## CallawayKid (Aug 8, 2011)

CK any news yet? Are you able to play?

Chaps if no-one else joins us would you like me to rejig format and play the 9 hole Kingsfleet course in the morning and Martello in the afternoon.  We'd just have prizes for AM and PM winner. Could probably manage that for an additional Â£2 per head but need to confirm with the club.

What do you think?
		
Click to expand...

I'M IN!!!
Managed to convince them I'm not needed on the final day.
Also, I'm up for 27.
How about a sleeve of balls for nearest pins and longest drives to keep the costs down? Happy to donate these...

May be able to find a tacky trophy as well if you're interested? Maybe made out of seashells or something 

CK


----------



## G1BB0 (Aug 8, 2011)

balls, no can do on the leave, thats the 2nd meet I havent been able to book leave grrrrrrrrr


----------



## SwingSlow (Aug 8, 2011)

He's interested. Confirming diary. When do you need to know by?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 9, 2011)

Ideally I'd like to get everything finalised by the 16th. Will look into Kingsfleet costs and possible rejig, however it could well be ab early start on the 9 holer.


----------



## CallawayKid (Aug 9, 2011)

Ideally I'd like to get everything finalised by the 16th. Will look into Kingsfleet costs and possible rejig, however it could well be ab early start on the 9 holer.
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me chum! 

CK


----------



## viscount17 (Aug 11, 2011)

just not too early, I've got a long drag down the A14 with all those those happy truckers.


----------



## CallawayKid (Aug 16, 2011)

Just thought I'd bump this to the top!!!

Getting quite excited as I have never played links golf before so will be an experience I guess...

CK


----------

